# fetch of glibc-common fails



## bluetick (Dec 28, 2009)

While installing linux_base-f10 i386, if the download of glibc-common fails.

You can download it yourself from a server listed on this page.

http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/11161450/com/glibc-common-2.9-3.i386.rpm.html


----------

